
'Hijacked' Bank of England audio sold to hedge funds seconds ahead of broadcast - edward
https://news.sky.com/story/bank-of-england-cuts-audio-feed-over-hedge-fund-hijack-11890310
======
secfirstmd
It's not a surprise. There have been rumours for a long time that one of the
large UK banks get the Prime Minister's speeches 30 minutes before they are
made.

------
jacknews
is this really a surprise? I was virtually present (doing techy stuff) at an
early morning trading-strategy meeting at an investtment bank many years ago.

The lead asked which way the interest-rate decision later that day was going
to go, and he was told, basically, "Not sure, we think ...".

His immediate response was "I pay you to KNOW what's been decided", and the
subsequent conversation revealed that he wasn't kidding.

------
sonofgod
I wonder if it's a room with no connectivity otherwise, because I imagine if
you're in the room live, sending [UP] or [DOWN] with human latency would give
you 6 seconds of relative exclusivity of the information.

------
celticninja
No criminal charges anywhere in sight.

~~~
FDSGSG
Should there be? This seems more like a civil matter.

